# has any1 seen eddy @ bigboytransports?



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dudes had da title to my 1963 coop deville fer 2yrs now & stil has yet 2 send it. at 1st he kept sayn he "jus forgot", or he told da wiife 2 do it n she nevr did, den heed dissapeer for months @ a time. den pop bak up 5 mo later sayn " i gota get dis title 2 u asap". 

iv offrd 2met him @ da vegas supr show 2yrs ina row, he nevr replyd, iv offrd him 100$ jus 2 put it in a fukin envelope & ovrnite it 2 me. last pm he sent/ replyd 2 was may 2011.

wel he hasnt returnd my last 8 pms sinse then. not evn da 1s requestin his info & im startn 2 think he nevr had da title 2 begin with & it was jus a rouse 2 get more.money outa me.

anybody seen dis dude or herd of him doin shady shit lyk dis b4?

sinse he wont respond in private, myt as well put it all inda open now...


yo eddy. wtf???




im waitn.....................


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Get a title bond. As long as it ain't reported stolen you'll get a title.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dude wtf can you please retype this in english! Eddies a good dude he just picked up a car for me 2 days ago.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:420:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> Get a title bond. As long as it ain't reported stolen you'll get a title.


datll b my final option. i wana c wtfs da deal is 1st


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> dude wtf can you please retype this in english! Eddies a good dude he just picked up a car for me 2 days ago.


dis is how g$ spelld wen he got heer aug '07.

if u wana solution 2 dis dilema, how bout u get ur boy 2call me, or at least respond 2 my last 8+ pms as 2 y he hasnt sent da title


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> dude wtf can you please retype this in english! Eddies a good dude he just picked up a car for me 2 days ago.


x62 shit made my head hurt that fast....wtf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> x62 shit made my head hurt that fast....wtf


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> dude wtf can you please retype this in english! Eddies a good dude he just picked up a car for me 2 days ago.


And that makes him a good dude?

The guy said hes been waiting 2 YEARS..... There is obviously shifty biz going on, what excuse could someone have for not bothering to send a title for 2 years?

GMC what happens when you try calling him??


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

leg46y said:


> *And that makes him a good dude?
> 
> The guy said hes been waiting 2 YEARS..... There is obviously shifty biz going on, what excuse could someone have for not bothering to send a title for 2 years?*
> 
> GMC what happens when you try calling him??


:werd: 
Waitin two years plus ain't heard from da muthafucka will make ya wonder wtf is goin on. If he's lost the title he can file for a lost title.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

bro, title was sent.. if you never received it then thats out of my hands... i never asked you for money, i never once said pay me for your title.. i can give a shit less about $100.00 so dont be getting on here saying i was trying to get money from you..we bent over back words to get that car for you, i was better off not even taking the job i lost so much cash on it,, but it ant nobody's fault but mine.i don't get on this BS website much if any at all.. i just got on cause i heard, someone was looking for me.. i dont need to hide..i got the same number, been the same since 2005...you never tryed calling me so dont act like u tryed all your resources to get at me...dont know much how i can help if titles lost..yes there was one sent to me...all i can do is give u DMV transfer of title papers with out a title...text me or email [email protected] im not logging on here no more..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

d


leg46y said:


> And that makes him a good dude?
> 
> The guy said hes been waiting 2 YEARS..... There is obviously shifty biz going on, what excuse could someone have for not bothering to send a title for 2 years?
> 
> GMC what happens when you try calling him??



finaly! sumbody undrstands my plight.

iv calld him a few times & it jus rang & rang. den i got a new fone & cannot 4 da life of me find his #. its not in any of my pms or docs.

iv askd him multipl times thru pms fer his #, but havnt got a reply sinse may 2011.

he loggd on heer late feb 2012, so i no he saw my pms.hes jus avoiding me at al costs.

iv paitently waitd fer 2+ yeers, silently. now im bein avoided????


im glad ders sum1 heer close 2 him & noz dis eddy guy. mayb heel tell him of dis topik & heel finally tell me sumtn.

its bin mor den 2yrs. prolly close to 27months.


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

BigBoyTransporting said:


> bro, title was sent.. if you never received it then thats out of my hands... i never asked you for money, i never once said pay me for your title.. i can give a shit less about $100.00 so dont be getting on here saying i was trying to get money from you..we bent over back words to get that car for you, i was better off not even taking the job i lost so much cash on it,, but it ant nobody's fault but mine.i don't get on this BS website much if any at all.. i just got on cause i heard, someone was looking for me.. i dont need to hide..i got the same number, been the same since 2005...you never tryed calling me so dont act like u tryed all your resources to get at me...dont know much how i can help if titles lost..yes there was one sent to me...all i can do is give u DMV transfer of title papers with out a title...text me or email [email protected] im not logging on here no more..


:0 /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBoyTransporting said:


> bro, title was sent.. if you never received it then thats out of my hands... i never asked you for money, i never once said pay me for your title.. i can give a shit less about $100.00 so dont be getting on here saying i was trying to get money from you..we bent over back words to get that car for you, i was better off not even taking the job i lost so much cash on it,, but it ant nobody's fault but mine.i don't get on this BS website much if any at all.. i just got on cause i heard, someone was looking for me.. i dont need to hide..i got the same number, been the same since 2005...you never tryed calling me so dont act like u tryed all your resources to get at me...dont know much how i can help if titles lost..yes there was one sent to me...all i can do is give u DMV transfer of title papers with out a title...text me or email [email protected] im not logging on here no more..


u sed may 2011 u stil havnt sent it & u nedid my addy, wich i replyd wit. uv loggd on multiple times sinse may 2011 
sinse may 2011 iv pereodicaly sent mor msgs sinse may 2011 inquiring about it.

if u did send it,

y not respond 2 any of them pms sayn wen u actually did send it???? 

ha du actually respondid 2 any of my streem of mesags, we cood hav had dis conversation about it bein lost inda mail 10 months ago...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

leg46y said:


> And that makes him a good dude?
> 
> The guy said hes been waiting 2 YEARS..... There is obviously shifty biz going on, what excuse could someone have for not bothering to send a title for 2 years?
> 
> GMC what happens when you try calling him??


JD was a"good dude" too.......:ugh:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> JD was a"good dude" too.......:ugh:


^^^:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

If someone is selling a car, and they dont have the title at the time of transaction...they dont have the title


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> If someone is selling a car, and they dont have the title at the time of transaction...they dont have the title


Even then he should just get a title its not hard on an old car. He should call his hero xerox!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

This will be deleted since Mr Impala said he was a good guy!! :facepalm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

817.TX. said:


> This will be deleted since Mr Impala said he was a good guy!! :facepalm: :nicoderm:


Not at all I dont know the situation none of my business really but eddie has always come through. And this guy seems pretty clueless I mean he built these for his cadi id be more worried about them snapping in half then trying to get a title its not hard to do you just go to dmv and get one im sure its off the records and hes out of the state .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:werd:


BigBoyTransporting said:


> bro, title was sent.. if you never received it then thats out of my hands... i never asked you for money, i never once said pay me for your title.. i can give a shit less about $100.00 so dont be getting on here saying i was trying to get money from you..we bent over back words to get that car for you, i was better off not even taking the job i lost so much cash on it,, but it ant nobody's fault but mine.i don't get on this BS website much if any at all.. i just got on cause i heard, someone was looking for me.. i dont need to hide..i got the same number, been the same since 2005...you never tryed calling me so dont act like u tryed all your resources to get at me...dont know much how i can help if titles lost..yes there was one sent to me...all i can do is give u DMV transfer of title papers with out a title...text me or email [email protected] im not logging on here no more..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> This will be deleted since Mr Impala said he was a good guy!! :facepalm: :nicoderm:


most lykly......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> Even then he should just get a title its not hard on an old car. He should call his hero xerox!





Mr Impala said:


> Not at all I dont know the situation none of my business really but eddie has always come through. And this guy seems pretty clueless I mean he built these for his cadi id be more worried about them snapping in half then trying to get a title its not hard to do you just go to dmv and get one im sure its off the r
> ecords and hes out of the state . http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee232/gmoneycustoms/19
> 92 cadillac sky skrappa/2011-08-13175343.jpg


cheerleed much?

da fact u evn 4 1 second think dat g$ is "cluless" is laffable.

& if u wants 2 no da whol story il spoon feed it 2 u lattr 2nite. den ul no whos falt dis title fisco is.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

somebody is going on a vacation hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> If someone is selling a car, and they dont have the title at the time of transaction...they dont have the title


car originaly didnt hav 1. its a rathr long story dat eddy has maid xtremely complicated.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> Not at all I dont know the situation none of my business really but eddie has always come through. And this guy seems pretty clueless I mean he built these for his cadi id be more worried about them snapping in half then trying to get a title its not hard to do you just go to dmv and get one im sure its off the records and hes out of the state .


i think its a conflict of interest for moderators to give their 2 cents on other members, i have done business with people in person, only to hear later that they fucked someone over, as a moderator, your duty shouldnt be to speak on other members behalfs, regardless of how many deals have been done in the past... never take anyones side, as we have all seen even the most popular dude can fuck people over and then leave the cheerleaders feeling stupid... granted this has become a public dispute instead of private so i expect people to give their opinions, i dont think gmonie would have made this post if he didnt feel like he was wronged...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i think its a conflict of interest for moderators to give their 2 cents on other members, i have done business with people in person, only to hear later that they fucked someone over, as a moderator, your duty shouldnt be to speak on other members behalfs, regardless of how many deals have been done in the past... never take anyones side, as we have all seen even the most popular dude can fuck people over and then leave the cheerleaders feeling stupid... granted this has become a public dispute instead of private so i expect people to give their opinions, i dont think gmonie would have made this post if he didnt feel like he was wronged...


Looks like G$ is going to have a quest on his vacation hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i think its a conflict of interest for moderators to give their 2 cents on other members, i have done business with people in person, only to hear later that they fucked someone over, as a moderator, your duty shouldnt be to speak on other members behalfs, regardless of how many deals have been done in the past... never take anyones side, as we have all seen even the most popular dude can fuck people over and then leave the cheerleaders feeling stupid... granted this has become a public dispute instead of private so i expect people to give their opinions, i
> dont think gmonie would have made this post if he d
> eel like he was wronged...


considr urself my bff agen.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

on a side note its bin mor den 24 hrs sinse i emaild eddy @ [email protected]

stil no response. il continue sending 1 email a day untill dis issue is resolved, & posting my updates in heer.


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> considr urself my bff agen.


:dunno: i never stopped


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Screenshots iz yo friend.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

day 3. sendin emale #3.

anybody got dis dudes info? last name or adress?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

is dis eddy? newark, ca?
http://m.yp.com/newark-ca/mip/big-boy-transporting-and-towing-462593165


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

he last pmd me may 2011. iv bin sendn him msgs sinse may 2011 till feb 2012. 
proof he logd on aug 2011, but still nevr replyd 2 my msgs.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/226981-big-boy-transporting-towing-9.html


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> he last pmd me may 2011. iv bin sendn him msgs sinse may 2011 till feb 2012.
> proof he logd on aug 2011, but still nevr replyd 2 my msgs.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/226981-big-boy-transporting-towing-9.html



he repyed right here in this topic:facepalm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> he repyed right here in this topic:facepalm:


*replied


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

This sorta thing happened to me in the mid 90's. I bought a 83 fleetwood from leo of royal fantasy's ,well he delivered it and said he would mail the title to me notorized..long story short..he quit returning calls and he originally sold the car to someone else on the east coast and sent them the title(without the car) and sold me the car....some fucked up shit right.......anyhow I just ended up buying another caddy same year from the junk yard and just swapped out what I needed to make mine legal......could be an option if you have problems gettin the title....



G~MoneyCustoms said:


> he last pmd me may 2011. iv bin sendn him msgs sinse may 2011 till feb 2012.
> proof he logd on aug 2011, but still nevr replyd 2 my msgs.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/226981-big-boy-transporting-towing-9.html


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey G money I got to admit you kind of lost me at 63 coupe deville.....


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

DanielDucati said:


> This sorta thing happened to me in the mid 90's. I bought a 83 fleetwood from leo of royal fantasy's ,well he delivered it and said he would mail the title to me notorized..long story short..he quit returning calls and he originally sold the car to someone else on the east coast and sent them the title(without the car) and sold me the car....some fucked up shit right.......anyhow I just ended up buying another caddy same year from the junk yard and just swapped out what I needed to make mine legal......could be an option if you have problems gettin the title....


wont work. hes in another country.

you cant just go down and get a junk 63 deville in New zealand


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

leg46y said:


> wont work. hes in another country.
> 
> you cant just go down and get a junk 63 deville in New zealand


just a question but ive sent many cars overseas and NONE of them can leave without title and proper paper work so how did he get it to new zealnd?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I was just about to say what mr impala . Something don't jive here.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

925rider said:


> he repyed right here in this topic:facepalm:


im aware of dat. i quoted him.

he sed he doesnt do dis bs site anymore & i shood emale him.
well he was stil posting mid 2 late 2011. all da while ignoring my consistant stream of pms.
u undrstand now?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> just a question but ive sent many cars overseas and NONE of them can leave without title and proper paper work so how did he get it to new zealnd?


Thats true for Australia................


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> just a question but ive sent many cars overseas and NONE of them can leave without title and proper paper work so how did he get it to new zealnd?


do u remembr my 3rd bild up topik? da 1 u scand thru tryn 2 find a pik 2 discredit me wif, such as da conduit control arm u postd on page 2 in heer?

wel wen u scand thru all 8 pages of da topik, lookn @ da pix, did u happn 2 da pik on page 2, wer aftr da car got registerd, it had illinois plates?

:fasepalm:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

So you imported the car and paid tax / duty on the sale without the title? Nz customs just charged you duties just on the bill of sale? The car could be stolen and you could get it into nz then?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm too worked up to proofread


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> did u happn 2 da pik on page 2, wer aftr da car got registerd, it had illinois plates?
> 
> :fasepalm:


 



manu samoa said:


> So you imported the car and paid tax / duty on the sale without the title? Nz customs just charged you duties just on the bill of sale? The car could be stolen and you could get it into nz then?


:fasepalm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> This sorta thing happened to me in the mid 90's. I bought a 83 fleetwood from leo of royal fantasy's ,well he delivered it and said he would mail the title to me notorized..long story short..he quit returning calls and he originally sold the car to someone else on the east coast and sent them the title(without the car) and sold me the car....some fucked up shit right.......anyhow I just ended up buying another caddy same year from the junk yard and just swapped out what I needed to make mine legal......could be an option if you have problems
> gettin the title....


xerxes wood hate 2 haf 2 resort 2 such drastic measures, but it may b his only hope


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

???????????????????????????????????????
you in NZ or illinois ?

BTW, read your build topic, you got issues.

im out-of-here


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> I'm too worked up to proofread


:roflmao:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Hey G money I got to admit you kind of lost me at 63 coupe deville.....


:roflmao:this didn't work either


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

New Zealand. Bwahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> New Zealand. Bwahahahaha :rofl:


X817 :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

leg46y said:


> wont work. hes in another country.
> 
> you cant just go down and get a junk 63 deville in New zealand





littlerascle59 said:


> New Zealand. Bwahahahaha :rofl:



:facepalm: :rofl: dude said he was from illinois and theres pics of him driving the car home, yeah he drove it straight to new zealand


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> do u remembr my 3rd bild up topik? da 1 u scand thru tryn 2 find a pik 2 discredit me wif, such as da conduit control arm u postd on page 2 in heer?
> 
> wel wen u scand thru all 8 pages of da topik, lookn @ da pix, did u happn 2 da pik on page 2, wer aftr da car got registerd, it had illinois plates?
> 
> :fasepalm:



:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Mr Impala said:


> just a question but ive sent many cars overseas and NONE of them can leave without title and proper paper work so how did he get it to new zealnd?


you must be the worst moderator ever :rofl: :facepalm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> you must be the worst moderator ever :rofl: :facepalm:


lol'd


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> you must be the worst moderator ever :rofl: :facepalm:


i see a vacation in your furute lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

BigVics58 said:


> i see a vacation in your furute lol


for telling the truth?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> Not at all I dont know the situation none of my business really but eddie has always come through. And this guy seems pretty clueless I mean he built these for his cadi id be more worried about them snapping in half then trying to get a title its not hard to do you just go to dmv and get one im sure its off the records and hes out of the state .


What does his fabrication skills have to do with the title transaction? :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :facepalm: :rofl: dude said he was from illinois and theres pics of him driving the car home, yeah he drove it straight to new zealand


i thought he was from a different country too..till i looked through his recent build topic


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> What does his fabrication skills have to do with the title transaction? :dunno:



its a moderator thing, if someone is friends with a moderator, any negative feedback will be deleted by that moderator and that person will continue to fuck over the lowrider community


and im not "hatting" just callin it like i see it


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey gmoney did you try the glove box yet?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Stop hatting mayne.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

BRAVO said:


> i thought he was from a different country too..till i looked through his recent build topic


cant trust the box that sez location mayne u know thisssss


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Stop hatting mayne.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

On the real it's hard to take this gmoney customs seriously. 
I know we are all from the streets here but typing like a 15 year old Girl on myspace circa 2003 and referring to yourself in the third person wrecks your credibility. People , like myself have been asking legitimate questions to help you and try to understand what is really going on and you jibber jabber and assume we know all your buildup threads and your whole layitlow history. Give us the facts please. If I imported a car for 15k for example and I was getting fucked around for more than say 90 days I would be exploring my legal options. This is alot more money than a set of chrome zeniths. Start acting like a fucking adult and lose the facepalm and teeny bopper gang bang bullshit talk. You're from new zealand, pal ... Relax with that shit.
Your fabrication skills are kind of related to how you are acting. They don't make any sense.
Act like a punk you get treated like a punk.
All of us came in here looking to help you, the underdog and your immaturity wrecked it for you


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> On the real it's hard to take this gmoney customs seriously.
> I know we are all from the streets here but typing like a 15 year old Girl on myspace circa 2003 and referring to yourself in the third person wrecks your credibility. People , like myself have been asking legitimate questions to help you and try to understand what is really going on and you jibber jabber and assume we know all your buildup threads and your whole layitlow history. Give us the facts please. If I imported a car for 15k for example and I was getting fucked around for more than say 90 days I would be exploring my legal options. This is alot more money than a set of chrome zeniths. Start acting like a fucking adult and lose the facepalm and teeny bopper gang bang bullshit talk. You're from new zealand, pal ... Relax with that shit.
> Your fabrication skills are kind of related to how you are acting. They don't make any sense.
> Act like a punk you get treated like a punk.
> All of us came in here looking to help you, the underdog and your immaturity wrecked it for you


:facepalm: your prophetic wisdom is vastly greater than the rest of layitlow


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :facepalm: your prophetic wisdom is vastly greater than the rest of layitlow


Hahahaha I'm trying out to take one the 3 new mod spots.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Hahahaha I'm trying out to take one the 3 new mod spots.


what?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

hey dummy...if you just google the name bigboytransport it has all his contact info and multiple phone numbers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

VIVA LA RAZA!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> On the real it's hard to take this gmoney customs seriously.
> I know we are all from the streets here but typing like a 15 year old Girl on myspace circa 2003 and referring to yourself in the third person wrecks your credibility. People , like myself have been asking legitimate questions to help you and try to understand what is really going on and you jibber jabber and assume we know all your buildup threads and your whole layitlow history. Give us the facts please. If I imported a car for 15k for example and I was getting fucked around for more than say 90 days I would be exploring my legal options. This is alot more money than a set of chrome zeniths. Start acting like a fucking adult and lose the facepalm and teeny bopper gang bang bullshit talk. You're from new zealand, pal ... Relax with that shit.
> Your fabrication skills are kind of related to how you are acting. They don't make any sense.
> Act like a punk you get treated like a punk.
> All of us came in here looking to help you, the underdog and your immaturity wrecked it for you


k, but how do u reely feel?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> cant trust the box that sez location mayne u know thisssss


never even looked at the location box mane


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Hey G money I got to admit you kind of lost me at 63 coupe deville.....





manu samoa said:


> Hey gmoney did you try the glove box yet?





manu samoa said:


> On the real it's hard to take this gmoney customs seriously.
> I know we are all from the streets here but typing like a 15 year old Girl on myspace circa 2003 and referring to yourself in the third person wrecks your credibility. People , like myself have been asking legitimate questions to help you and try to understand what is really going on and you jibber jabber and assume we know all your buildup threads and your whole layitlow history. Give us the facts please. If I imported a car for 15k for example and I was getting fucked around for more than say 90 days I would be exploring my legal options. This is alot more money than a set of chrome zeniths. Start acting like a fucking adult and lose the facepalm and teeny bopper gang bang bullshit talk. You're from new zealand, pal ... Relax with that shit.
> Your fabrication skills are kind of related to how you are acting. They don't make any sense.
> Act like a punk you get treated like a punk.
> All of us came in here looking to help you, the underdog and your immaturity wrecked it for you


sayn i lost u @ 63 coop devill, den askn if i lookd inda glove box, duznt constitute "helpin da undr dog"
:anothr fasepalm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> What does his fabrication skills have to do with the title transaction? :dunno:


i ges he was tryn 2say dat kuz i no nuthn about car building, dat g$ is cluless & therfore he duznt deserv a car title. or dat g$ is clules & dis title fiasco is 100% his own falt bcuz g$ is, in fact, cluless.
:dunno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> k, but how do u reely feel?[/QUOTE I feel great Homie.... I handle mines. If you spent as much time trying to figure this car shit out as you do trying to be a layitlow all-star you would be riding the streets of south aukland right now. Instead you're here 2 years later crying a bitch typing up wah wah wah stories.Do you go and sit in the car and play pretend that you're rolling the strip? Beep beep waving to the bitches. Check out my ride ladies!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> G~MoneyCustoms said:
> 
> 
> > k, but how do u reely feel?[/QUOTE I feel great Homie.... I handle mines. If you spent as much time trying to figure this car shit out as you do trying to be a layitlow all-star you would be riding the streets of south aukland right now. Instead you're here 2 years later crying a bitch typing up wah wah wah stories.Do you go and sit in the car and play pretend that you're rolling the strip? Beep beep waving to the bitches. Check out my ride ladies!!!
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hahaha sheit I was doing my best dr Phil and this cats pulling a 'check out that six foe' on me . 
: facepalm: myself


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

doesnt look like your getting the title bro'........wether it was lost in the mail or didnt exsist from the get go.....either way you look at it you only have a hand full of options.....try apply'n for an abandoned title Im sure you'll get it...


G~MoneyCustoms said:


> sayn i lost u @ 63 coop devill, den askn if i lookd inda glove box, duznt constitute "helpin da undr dog"
> :anothr fasepalm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> you would be riding the streets of south aukland right now. Instead....


OMG


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> doesnt look like your getting the title bro'........wether it was lost in the mail or didnt exsist from the get go.....either way you look at it you only have a hand full of options.....try apply'n for an abandoned title Im sure you'll get it...


iv got a few triks up my sleev....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

This topic should be pinned, I am falling out my seat laughing


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NOW THIS IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

da next 1 of u clowns 2 say im frum new zeeland is gettn chopd inda nek wit my shaolin pole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> On the real it's hard to take this gmoney customs seriously.
> I know we are all from the streets here but typing like a 15 year old Girl on myspace circa 2003 and referring to yourself in the third person wrecks your credibility. People , like myself have been asking legitimate questions to help you and try to understand what is really going on and you jibber jabber and assume we know all your buildup threads and your whole layitlow history. Give us the facts please. If I imported a car for 15k for example and I was getting fucked around for more than say 90 days I would be exploring my legal options. This is alot more money than a set of chrome zeniths. Start acting like a fucking adult and lose the facepalm and teeny bopper gang bang bullshit talk. You're from new zealand, pal ... Relax with that shit.
> Your fabrication skills are kind of related to how you are acting. They don't make any sense.
> Act like a punk you get treated like a punk.
> All of us came in here looking to help you, the underdog and your immaturity wrecked it for you





leg46y said:


> manu samoa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you realise, this guys from illanois, not NZ..
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> What does his fabrication skills have to do with the title transaction? :dunno:


he is clueless types like a 5 yr old talks about himself in the 3rd person read his build topic its quite amusing I really thought he was just a fake screen name trying to get attention. With that being said you beiing a car builder I think you would have found a way to get a title after all these years if it never came right? I mean it not that hard in any state for a 50yr old off the record car. Maybe eddie sent it to new zeeland instead of to the heros house. This has nothing to do with lowrider general has to do with feedback on a transaction but if i move the topic to the feedback section where it belongs all of a sudden im the bad guy. Me and eddie aren't best friends by any means he tows cars for me once in a while and does it well. 



ONE8SEVEN said:


> its a moderator thing, if someone is friends with a moderator, any negative feedback will be deleted by that moderator and that person will continue to fuck over the lowrider community.
> 
> 
> and im not "hatting" just callin it like i see it


And your welcome to your opinion thats why this is a public forum, no ones deleteing anything but posting a topic by a ranting weirdo in lowrider general seems like a bit much. This should be in the feedback section of classifieds since this has nothing to do with lowriding, Dude bought a car I buy 2-3 cars amonth with no titles and if i need one its a phone call away not hard to get. 




G~MoneyCustoms said:


> k, but how do u reely feel?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/title_and_registration/apply.html

here you go this info coming for our hero the great xeres of new zeeland by way of IL with the great donk osaurus


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:roflmao:....at the dummies who were new zeeland trolled. 


the icing on the cake would be a G$ vol 3 dis track.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:....at the dummies who were new zeeland trolled.
> 
> 
> the icing on the cake would be a* G$ vol 3 dis track*.


 :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> im aware of dat. i quoted him.
> 
> he sed he doesnt do dis bs site anymore & i shood emale him.
> well he was stil posting mid 2 late 2011. all da while ignoring my consistant stream of pms.
> u undrstand now?


he probaly couldn't understand what the fuck you were sayin


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> New Zealand. Bwahahahaha :rofl:


:rofl: best part so far lol.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:....at the dummies who were new zeeland trolled.
> 
> 
> the icing on the cake would be a G$ vol 3 dis track.


:rofl: pure gold :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:drama: this topic is fucking classic:roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

leg46y said:


> BTW, read your build topic, you got issues.
> 
> im out-of-here


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> he is clueless types like a 5 yr old talks about himself in the 3rd person read his build topic its quite amusing I really thought he was just a fake screen name trying to get attention. With that being said you beiing a car builder I think you would have found a way to get a title after all these years if it never came right? I mean it not that hard in any state for a 50yr old off the record car.* Maybe eddie sent it to new zeeland instead of to the heros house.* This has nothing to do with lowrider general has to do with feedback on a transaction but if i move the topic to the feedback section where it belongs all of a sudden im the bad guy. Me and eddie aren't best friends by any means he tows cars for me once in a while and does it well.
> 
> 
> 
> And your welcome to your opinion thats why this is a public forum, no ones deleteing anything but posting a topic by a ranting weirdo in lowrider general seems like a bit much. This should be in the feedback section of classifieds since this has nothing to do with lowriding, Dude bought a car I buy 2-3 cars amonth with no titles and if i need one its a phone call away not hard to get.


O.M.G!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i want to know more about these "3 new mod spots" manusamoah is taking about, g$4modzraza


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lownslow302 said:


> :drama: this topic is fucking classic:roflmao:


:drama:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> he is clueless types like a 5 yr old talks about himself in the 3rd person read his build topic its quite amusing I really thought he was just a fake screen name trying to get attention. With that being said you beiing a car builder I think you would have found a way to get a title after all these years if it never came right? I mean it not that hard in any state for a 50yr old off the record car. Maybe eddie sent it to new zeeland instead of to the heros house. This has nothing to do with lowrider general has to do with feedback on a transaction but if i move the topic to the feedback section where it belongs all of a sudden im the bad guy. Me and eddie aren't best friends by any means he tows cars for me once in a while and does it well.
> 
> 
> And your welcome to your opinion thats why this is a public forum, no ones deleteing anything but posting a topic by a ranting weirdo in lowrider general seems like a bit much. This should be in the feedback section of classifieds since this has nothing to do with lowriding, Dude bought a car I buy 2-3 cars amonth with no titles and if i need one its a phone call away not hard to get.


dis duznt belong inda feedbak forun., bcuz da trans action is not completd.
dis is an activ, on going serch 4 a title dat was nevr sent. & assistanse was desired frum da lowridr comunity as a whol, hense low gen. same 4 da jd topik.
. plus if it was startd inda feedbak forum, it may not hav weilded any ansers 4 our hero, & wood hav left him feeling as awkward as those who still think im in new zeeland, evn aftr bein told dat xerxes is in illnois.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

just_a-doodz said:


> JESUS H CHRIST......Im dying laughing at this shit.
> 
> You guys in L.G.need to get your heads out of your collective asses...
> 
> ...


^truuf b told, son


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i want to know more about these "3 new mod spots" manusamoah is taking about, g$4modzraza


I'm justa bullshitttin!!!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya the NZ part is an offtopic comedy angle but is this coupe deville title story a make believe story too?
The answer to that question will be the most funniest part of this whole topic


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> its a moderator thing, if someone is friends with a moderator, any negative feedback will be deleted by that moderator and that person will continue to fuck over the lowrider community
> 
> 
> and im not "hatting" just callin it like i see it



Don't try to bring mods into this. G$ is a friend of mine. And I really don't see him lying about something like not getting a title. And in my 34 years, I have NEVER EVER had ANYTHING get lost in the mail. Nor have I ever heard of it actually happening. That is a complete cop out and lie for when you didn't send something as far as I'm concerned. 

BUT, I don't need a title for my 63 Coupe, nor did I send out a title for my 63 Coupe that the buyer is saying he didn't get, so its none of my fucking business. And Mr. Impala I'm sure feels the same way. He's just vouching for his boy, saying he's a good guy. And the mods can see when shit gets deleted, there's not been anything deleted.

You just like to whine about the mods ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Let me guess, all your teachers hated you too? And the cops are "out to get you"? And your landlord wants you to not fuck his house up because "he's picking on you"? And you boss is only telling you to do you job because "he's a hater"? Right? Grow the fuck up.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> Don't try to bring mods into this. G$ is a friend of mine. And I really don't see him lying about something like not getting a title. And in my 34 years, I have NEVER EVER had ANYTHING get lost in the mail. Nor have I ever heard of it actually happening. That is a complete cop out and lie for when you didn't send something as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> BUT, I don't need a title for my 63 Coupe, nor did I send out a title for my 63 Coupe that the buyer is saying he didn't get, so its none of my fucking business. And Mr. Impala I'm sure feels the same way. He's just vouching for his boy, saying he's a good guy. And the mods can see when shit gets deleted, there's not been anything deleted.
> 
> You just like to whine about the mods ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Let me guess, all your teachers hated you too? And the cops are "out to get you"? And your landlord wants you to not fuck his house up because "he's picking on you"? And you boss is only telling you to do you job because "he's a hater"? Right? Grow the fuck up.


jesus christ bro, smca

actually my teachers loved me, cops dont bother me, my landlord thinks im the best tenant he has ever had, and my boss dont tell me to do my job cuz that shit is already done


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im gonna walk away from this 


after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man 


i have an address for Eddy still if someone would like it pm me a money price and we can talk


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> Don't try to bring mods into this. G$ is a friend of mine. And I really don't see him lying about something like not getting a title. And in my 34 years, I have NEVER EVER had ANYTHING get lost in the mail. Nor have I ever heard of it actually happening. That is a complete cop out and lie for when you didn't send something as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> BUT, I don't need a title for my 63 Coupe, nor did I send out a title for my 63 Coupe that the buyer is saying he didn't get, so its none of my fucking business. And Mr. Impala I'm sure feels the same way. He's just vouching for his boy, saying he's a good guy. And the mods can see when shit gets deleted, there's not been anything deleted.
> 
> You just like to whine about the mods ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Let me guess, all your teachers hated you too? And the cops are "out to get you"? And your landlord wants you to not fuck his house up because "he's picking on you"? And you boss is only telling you to do you job because "he's a *hater*"? Right? Grow the fuck up.


That's hatter, btw.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha ur a dumbfuck foreals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hahahahahahahaha ur a dumbfuck foreals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


qouted for truuff!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> Don't try to bring mods into this. *G$ is a friend of mine.* And I really don't see him lying about something like not getting a title. And in my 34 years, I have NEVER EVER had ANYTHING get lost in the mail. Nor have I ever heard of it actually happening. That is a complete cop out and lie for when you didn't send something as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> BUT, I don't need a title for my 63 Coupe, nor did I send out a title for my 63 Coupe that the buyer is saying he didn't get, so its none of my fucking business. And Mr. Impala I'm sure feels the same way. He's just vouching for his boy, saying he's a good guy. And the mods can see when shit gets deleted, there's not been anything deleted.
> 
> You just like to whine about the mods ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Let me guess, all your teachers hated you too? And the cops are "out to get you"? And your landlord wants you to not fuck his house up because "he's picking on you"? And you boss is only telling you to do you job because "he's a hater"? Right? Grow the fuck up.


is that why my post keep disappearing from the xerxes monstrosity build topic? :roflmao:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> :|.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> This topic should be pinned, I am falling out my seat laughing


X2
This is pure comedy. Between this topic and his build topic that been referenced to, I have laughed harder than I have laughed at any movie or tv show I have watched in probably the last year. Pure fucking comedy. If this is what is typical of what goes on in OT, then I am gonna have to go spend some time down there. Guess I need to say no ****? :dunno:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> JD was a"good dude" too.......:ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> What does his fabrication skills have to do with the title transaction? :dunno:


Nada, un chingo de vatos transas in here.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

leg46y said:


> BTW, read your build topic, you got issues.


:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ant63ss said:


> X2
> This is pure comedy. Between this topic and his build topic that been referenced to, I have laughed harder than I have laughed at any movie or tv show I have watched in probably the last year. Pure fucking comedy. If this is what is typical of what goes on in OT, then I am gonna have to go spend some time down there. Guess I need to say no ****? :dunno:


Most people on layitlow can't handle offtopic. They're too thin skinned and get mad too easy.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

g$ is a retard that likes ugly shit but his fab skills are top notch. those a arms were obviously for mock up


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...



bwhahahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

EBAY said:


> Most people on layitlow can't handle offtopic. They're too thin skinned and get mad too easy.


case in point, the sensitive people posting in this thread :rofl: :rofl:















But fo' reel doe. He reely iz from the Zeelinds :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...


Best post so far. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fool2 said:


> g$ is a retard that likes ugly shit


dat wood xplain our long, deep & profound frendship


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...


wut da fuk r u tokn about? if ur hungry 4 money how bout i pm u a pic of my roll of quarters


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> wut da fuk r u tokn about? if ur hungry 4 money how bout i pm u a pic of my roll of quarters


he quoted chuck from another thread


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave:


G~MoneyCustoms said:


> dat wood xplain our long, deep & profound frendship


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...



Bwahahaha..


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> da next 1 of u clowns 2 say im frum new zeeland is gettn chopd inda nek wit my shaolin pole


:roflmao:Fuckin'G$ aka Son Of Rick Ruben :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> g$ is a retard that likes ugly shit





DanielDucati said:


> :roflmao:Fuckin'G$ aka Son Of Rick Ruben :thumbsup:


:roflmao:careful what you say about G$. any negetivity well get your post deleted.:rimshot:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:....at the dummies who were new zeeland trolled.
> 
> 
> the icing on the cake would be a G$ vol 3 dis track.


Can't wait for the vol 3 dis track :drama:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> :roflmao:Fuckin'G$ aka Son Of Rick Ruben :thumbsup:


bow down or get beet down son.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> Don't try to bring mods into this. G$ is a friend of mine. And I really don't see him lying about something like not getting a title. And in my 34 years, I have NEVER EVER had ANYTHING get lost in the mail. Nor have I ever heard of it actually happening. That is a complete cop out and lie for when you didn't send something as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> BUT, I don't need a title for my 63 Coupe, nor did I send out a title for my 63 Coupe that the buyer is saying he didn't get, so its none of my fucking business. And Mr. Impala I'm sure feels the same way. He's just vouching for his boy, saying he's a good guy. And the mods can see when shit gets deleted, there's not been anything deleted.
> 
> You just like to whine about the mods ALL THE FUCKING TIME. Let me guess, all your teachers hated you too? And the cops are "out to get you"? And your landlord wants you to not fuck his house up because "he's picking on you"? And you boss is only telling you to do you job because "he's a hater"? Right? Grow the fuck up.


1 thing about g$ aka xerxes da god king.

he 'ont neva ly.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

leg46y said:


> ............ And he's a nutcase


:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

King of New Zealand is da troof


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im gonna walk away from this
> 
> 
> after a long conversation with brent via telephone im gonna just walk away. he explained a bunch of shit that G$ posted. i dont know man
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


I'm sure people vouch for Tony Parker as well like they do jd and others.

Also Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> 1 thing about g$ aka xerxes da god king.
> 
> he 'ont neva ly.


*coughbullchit*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

anothr emale sent. think ima start takn matters in2 my own hands...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hey mr impala. wer da fuk r u? i got sumtn 4 u 2 reed bout ur boy eddy


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBoyTransporting said:


> bro, title was sent.. if you never received it then thats out of my hands... i never asked you for money, i never once said pay me for your title.. i can give a shit less about $100.00 so dont be getting on here saying i was trying to get money from you..we bent over back words to get that car for you, i was better off not even taking the job i lost so much cash on it,, but it ant nobody's fault but mine.i don't get on this BS website much if any at all.. i just got on cause i heard, someone was looking for me.. i dont need to hide..i got the same number, been the same since 2005...you never tryed calling me so dont act like u tryed all your resources to get a
> t me...dont know much how i can help if titles lost..yes there was one sent to me...all i can do is give u DMV transfer of title papers with out a title...text me or email [email protected] im not logging on here no more..


wel its bin a week & a haf. wut progress hav u made 2 fix ur screw ups?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow......titles in the mail scheme huh?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> 1 thing about g$ aka xerxes da god king.
> 
> he 'ont neva ly.


i think thats your problem is you be tellin the truth to the wrong people


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Wow......titles in the mail scheme huh?



careful, or u will be called a "hatter"


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> Wow......titles in the mail scheme huh?


i would never send a title in the mail with basic service. at least pay the couple bucks more to have a tracking number and make sure it requires a sig to accept the letter.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

phatz said:


> i would never send a title in the mail with basic service. at least pay the couple bucks more to have a tracking number and make sure it requires a sig to accept the letter.


i evn offrd him 100$ jus to fedex overnite it wit siq required. dats 1 of da pms he nevr replyd 2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Wow......titles in the mail scheme huh?


2yrs & running.........



HARDLUCK88 said:


> i think thats your problem is you be tellin the truth to the wrong people


:-/


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> hey mr impala. wer da fuk r u? i got sumtn 4 u 2 reed bout ur boy eddy


looks lyk ill haf2 make anothr topic 
"has anybody seen mr impala"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> careful, or u will be called a "hatter"


Naw he a good dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> hey mr impala. wer da fuk r u? i got sumtn 4 u 2 reed bout ur boy eddy



:drama:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt 4 dis offishialy becuming a legal mattr.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Time for a new pic pack G$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Time for a new pic pack G$


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/330484-big-red.html


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt 4 new devoplments.

dis topik wil b gettn xtremly mor intrestn inda nex few days


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bg boi trnsprtz jus mvd his fmly to nw seeland
so hz wyf cud wrk at the new disney dwn under crkadyle advechur


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Fmly benyfits r gud I reckon


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

.:|


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry homie bad joke... Hit me with a face palm


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wow someone managed to outdumbass g moneys dialect:facepalm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> wow someone managed to outdumbass g moneys dialect:facepalm:


x23564806533.67888


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

littlerascle59 said:


> x23564806533.67888


agree with this token.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:| .


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Sorry homie bad joke... Hit me with a face palm


xerxes wood feel moar @ home hittn u inda fase wit his palm


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

So when is the update g moneys?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hopfuly sat nite or mid next week. dis topiks lid wil b blowd off 4reel


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> hopfuly sat nite or mid next week. dis topiks lid wil b blowd off 4reel


its been over a year. that one long sat and mid next week. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> its been over a year. that one long sat and mid next week. :roflmao:


----------

